# More reading and decided ...



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

After alittle more reading on starting a Marine tank, I have decided to go the route of the proper cycling of tank with live rock (after curing it first, of course) / live sand and run it for about 8 to 12 weeks. After that, I will add my beginner corals and the cleaner paks (hermit crabs, snails) and let them settle in for oh, maybe about 8 weeks or so and then finally add my fish 3 to 4 weeks per fish species.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Dont add any corals and cycle the rock in the tank with the sand. The dieoff will keep the cycle going. Easier this way IMO.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

I wasn't planning on cycling the rock and coral at the same time. If that's what you thought I meant.  
I was going to cycle the tank with the live rock and sand first for about 2 months or so before adding any corals. Then I was going to add the corals and let them settle in anywheres from 8 to 24 weeks weeks before adding any fish.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Thats exactly what I did  Worked well. Still havent added any fish yet but have almost my whole cleanup crew (just need some more cerith snails). Fish will be added when my black percs finally come in. Diamond goby added this weekend


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Awesome, Damon ! Let's see some pics. Would it ok to add the shrimps when the corals are added ? Advise the best way when to acclimate shrimps.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I added my peppermint shrimp when I added my button polyps and gsp. They all lived........ I drip acclimated all my animals including my snails. Camera is broken right now.....


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Do you drip acclimate the hermit crabs too ?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I acclimate all my inhabitants.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I'll have to keep that in mind.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Inverts (hermits, snails, sponges etc) need to be acclimated slowly, so take your time acclimating. Fish are more tolerant of changing water conditions than inverts.


----------

